# Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2008)

http://www.finanzblog24.net/regelung-zum-internationalen-gesellschaftsrecht

Lest mal, wie das im jagin den Herrn Th* F* freut. Das sagt doch alles, oder?



> * Gesellschaften, Vereine und juristische Personen unterliegen dem Recht des Staates, in dem sie in ein öffentliches Register eingetragen sind (Gesellschaftsstatut);
> Beispiel: Auf eine in Großbritannien im Handelsregister eingetragene Private Limited Company kommt englisches Recht zur Anwendung, auch wenn die Gesellschaft ihre Tätigkeit ausschließlich in einer Niederlassung in Deutschland ausübt.


Für wen wird so was gemacht?


----------



## katzenjens (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*

Öhm ?!

Habe ich das jetzt so zu verstehen, das wenn man nun übers Internet einen Abo-Vertrag abschliesst und der Anbieter sitzt in Nordkorea, nordkoreanisches Recht für die Verbraucher gilt ?! Wenn ja, wird es, gelinde gesagt, noch recht lustig werden :wall: . Aber ich hoffe dass ich das als Laie doch nur falsch verstanden habe.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*

Nope 


> „Diese *europarechtlichen* Vorgaben werden wir künftig im deutschen Recht verankern.


nix Dubai, nix Panama, nicht mal Schweiz


----------



## katzenjens (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*

Dort steht aber auch:



> Die vorgesehen Regelungen erstrecken die Anwendbarkeit des Gründungsrechts auch auf Gesellschaften, Vereine und juristische Personen, die nicht der Europäischen Union oder dem Europäischen Wirtschaftraum angehören.



Das bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> nix Dubai, nix Panama, nicht mal Schweiz


Das mit der Schweiz wäre wichtig.

Nach hier vorliegenden Erfahrungen dürfen Firmen in der Schweiz unbehelligt Internetnutzer bescheißen, wenn diese in den Nachbarländern leben, die Gewinne aber schön in der Schweiz sicher auf Bankkonten deponiert oder dort in bar vom Konto geholt werden.


----------



## webwatcher (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Das bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen.


Nicht nur dir. Ob die Frau Justizministerin überhaupt kapiert hat, was sie da anleiern will?
Ihr logisches Denkvermögen und  Sachverstand hat schon öfter zu Zweifeln Anlass gegeben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*

@ww: Jepp, und wenn Leute wie der T(h!)F Beifall klatschen, reicht mir das als Beurteilung.


> Wesentliche Eckpunkte des Entwurfs:
> 
> * Gesellschaften, Vereine und juristische Personen unterliegen dem Recht des Staates, in dem sie in ein öffentliches Register eingetragen sind (Gesellschaftsstatut);
> Beispiel: Auf eine in Großbritannien im Handelsregister eingetragene Private Limited Company kommt englisches Recht zur Anwendung, auch wenn die Gesellschaft ihre Tätigkeit ausschließlich in einer Niederlassung in Deutschland ausübt.
> ...


(Quelle: jagin, heute nachmittags)
Das schreibt der Chef der im US-Bundesstaat GEORGIA registrierten Firmen
Sittenstrolch Inc
PX24 Inc
Gigamot Inc
F* Internet Solutions
Digipay Inc

Von Aktivitäten dieser Firmen im US-Bundesstaat Georgia ist mir nichts bekannt. Aber vielleicht träumt er davon, dass "seine" "Natursektfee" (VCN - Whois Protection Service Panama) den Hamburger M*D* nicht mehr als Jugendschutzbeauftragten braucht, weil das in Georgia unüblich ist? (google sittenstrolch)

Wenn die Zypries nicht weiß, was sie da tut - er weiß, was er davon hat. Er und all die wir-wollen-bleiben-Schwätzer von Mainz über Paderborn, Heppenheim, Düsseldorf bis zum Wiener Naschmarkt, Beirut, Dover (Delaware) und Riga.

Ihr habt verstanden? ich auch.


----------



## katzenjens (9 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*

Hmpf,

so langsam wird unsere Regierung zur Gefahr für den Rechtsstaat...
[edit]
Ich habe mir den ganzen Artikel mal direkt von http://www.bmj.bund.de gezogen und gelesen. Ok, für die Gesellschaften gelten dann also die Rechte des Landes wo die Gesellschaft gegründet wurde. Aber heisst das automatisch, dass für Verbraucher auch die Verbraucherrechte des jeweiligen Staats gelten oder weiterhin das Recht des Landes, wo sich der Verbraucher aufhält?! Wenn nicht, wäre es mit den Verbraucherschutz dahin.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*

Moooment mal! Wenn ausländische Firmen mit deutschen Kunden in Deutschland Geschäfte machen (ob legal oder illegal ist dabei egal), sind sie nach Auskunft eines Finanzamtes auch in Deutschland umsatzsteuerpflichtig. Demnach unterwirft sich diese ausländische Firma dem deutschen Steuerrecht und ist bei Unterlassen der Abfuhr der anfallenden Steuer = steuerflüchtig. Da der (vermeintliche) Vertrag mit dem Kunden in Deutschland geschlossen wurde, ist der Erfüllungsort irgendwo in Deutschland und da gelten mMn nun mal deutsche Gesetze. Hinzu kommt, dass der Geschäftreibende zwar eine ausländische Gesellschaft führt, was adminstrativen Charakter haben möge, aber der Geschäftssinn ist tatsächlich deutsch und somit finden hier auch wiederum deutsche Gesetzmäßigkeiten ihre Anwendung.

So zumindest sehe ich das und wer meint, dass er sich mit einer ausländischen Briefkastenklitsche dem deutschen Recht entziehen und sein Unwesen hier im Land treiben kann, könnte sich spätestens bei der Konfrontation mit der Steuerfahndung geschnitten haben.
Außerdem, warum wohl leben viele britischen Ltd´s deutscher Gesellschafter nicht selten nur für gut ein Jahr? Ganz einfach, die fliegen schlichtweg aus dem engl. Handelsregister raus, weil die Bilanzen nicht ordnungsgemäß vorgelegt werden.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*



katzenjens schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den ganzen Artikel mal direkt von
> http://www.bmj.bund.de gezogen und gelesen. Ok, für die
> Gesellschaften gelten dann also die Rechte des Landes wo die Gesellschaft
> gegründet wurde. Aber heisst das automatisch, dass für Verbraucher auch die
> ...


Wie soll das denn in der Realität und nicht nur als fiebriges Hirngespinst einer Ministeraktionistin aussehen?
Sollen dann  deutsche Richter Nachilfeunterricht in allen Gesetzen dieses Globus erhalten 
und kilometerweise Gesetze in zig  Sprachen durchwühlen?  Hat die Dame sich eigentlich mal überlegt, 
was es bedeuten würde z.B finnische Gesetze  auf den deutschen Richtertisch zu legen?
Allein die adäquate Übersetzung stößt auf fast unüberwindliche Hindernisse. Ein Jurist befragt,
was angelsächsisches  Recht mit deutschem zu tun hat: *Nichts* 

Ihre Einstellung zu Gesetzen   insbesondere dem Grundgesetz ist gelinde gesagt abenteuerlich. 
Um die Wirtschaft zu fördern, soll mal eben das GG geändert werden 


> Bundesjustizministerin Brigitte Zypries hat auf dem zweiten Nationalen Informations-Technologie-Gipfel die Bedeutung moderner Informationstechnologien für die Justiz hervorgehoben und *eine Änderung des Grundgesetzes vorgeschlagen um die Entwicklung des IT-Standorts Deutschland weiter voranzutreiben.*


Bei fast  allen Politikern scheint das GG nur noch beliebige Verhandlungsmasse zu sein


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> ...fiebriges Hirngespinst einer Ministeraktionistin


Das ist doch die Dame, die verängstigten Rentnern in U-Bahnen rät, angesichts pöbelnder Jugendlicher den Wagon zu wechseln (gestern im TV erlebt).


----------



## webwatcher (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Dame, die verängstigten Rentnern in U-Bahnen rät, angesichts pöbelnder Jugendlicher den Wagon zu wechseln (gestern im TV erlebt).


Warum rät sie nicht gleich ein Taxi zu nehmen, sowas ist spielend drin bei den üppigen Renten.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Nehmen wir an der Fall soll im Ursprungsland verhandelt werden. 
 Werden dann deutsche Nutzlossseitenstreitigkeiten in Dubai auf arabisch entschieden? 
Müssen deutsche User arabisch lernen oder sich Dolmetscher engagieren um den Ausführungen 
folgen zu können? 
Das mag  sich lustig anhören, ist aber ein Kernpunkt selbst bei Streitigkeiten  innerhalb der EU.
Über solche "Lappalien"  machen sich solch "große" Geister natürlich keine Gedanken


----------



## Heiko (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Werden dann deutsche Nutzlossseitenstreitigkeiten in Dubai auf arabisch entschieden?


Werden da Dieben und Betrügern nicht noch die Hände abgehackt?


----------



## Teleton (10 Januar 2008)

*AW: Es gilt das Recht des Gründungslandes?*

Es geht m.E. nur um das gesellschaftsrechtliche Gedöhns, also Fragen wie Rechtsfähigkeit, Organe, Haftungskapital,Verwaltung usw. 
Nicht darum welches Recht für Kauf,Werk Dienst oder sonstige Verträge anzuwenden ist, die die juristische Person mit Dritten abschließt. Da bleibt es wohl beim guten alten internationalen Privatrecht.


----------

